# *********************************** projects that we all build for use not show.



## jacob34 (Mar 14, 2012)

I like to listen to my I touch in the shop and have a couple little cheap speakers as I do not want my docking bay that I spent a couple bucks on to get covered in saw dust. So I built a little stand nothing exciting in fact ugly but it works and took all of 30 mins to do with gluing. Today when I turned my music on I wondered how many of us have rustic *********************************** items we have built for function and not looks you all know the stuff we plan to build another of but it works so well we put it off.










It is ugly but works well I will build something better at some point but hey it was quick.


----------



## Martyroc (Feb 1, 2012)

My entire shop, everything is built for use and not for looks, just check out workshop. Some of the cabinets are only a box built around an exisitng shelf. and you will notice some of the drawer pulls and knobs are just screws, I uised what I had.


----------



## jacob34 (Mar 14, 2012)

Exactly what I mean. I have a two by four shelf over the ol work bench that is a old kitchen table


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

My router table. I've talked for years of building a proper one but this one gets the job done and I've never been much of a tool builder (or a shop organizer).


----------



## jacob34 (Mar 14, 2012)

That is a project worthy of the highest *********************************** Fixem up to git er done award


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

I call those projects, prototype projects, funny though, I seem to hardly ever actually make the project because the prototype works so well for me. LOL


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Jacob, how do you keep the 'Droid from going dead when playing music? My 'Droid Aria is a year old and after 3 new batteries, rooting it and a lot of other fine examples of hair brained design by Disney, it still kills the battery after about 45 minutes of playing MP3's.


----------



## ShipWreck (Feb 16, 2008)

Hey Jacob….. some of the little piddle projects turn out to be the most fun.


----------



## jacob34 (Mar 14, 2012)

Dallas it is an I touch and it works for several hours playing music as long as I charge it first.


----------

